# surf n' turf



## Griff (Aug 26, 2007)

Tonight's dinner was surf n' turf. Fillets with blue cheese sauce, prosciutto wrapped scallops, grilled acorn squash with honey butter and grilled Walla Walla (the west coast version of Vidalia) onion.













In a short while I'm firing up the WSM for a couple overnight briskets.


----------



## Cliff H. (Aug 26, 2007)

Great looking meal Griff. 

I will be looking forward to many pics of your brisket cook.


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2007)

yum
I'm having coffee and it STILL looks good


----------



## wittdog (Aug 26, 2007)

That looks great Griff...nice looking meal.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Aug 26, 2007)

now that's just ridiculous.

I'll give you 20 bucks to move next door to me.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Aug 26, 2007)

Man o man that looks great !


----------



## Puff1 (Aug 26, 2007)

Looks great bud.


----------



## john pen (Aug 26, 2007)

good lookin'eats..


----------



## john a (Aug 26, 2007)

Looks real good, nice job.


----------



## Cliff H. (Aug 26, 2007)

Where is the brisket pics ?


----------



## 007bond-jb (Aug 26, 2007)

-lordy bacon & fishies yummy


----------



## surfinsapo (Aug 26, 2007)

The food looks great man!!!   [smilie=a_goodjob.gif]


----------



## Griff (Aug 26, 2007)

Technically speaking this should be in the BBQ forum but here's the only two brisket shots I took. I did two because I want to get some in the freezer before the snow flies. I like brisket chilli.  The rub was 50% WRB and 50% TexasBBQ Brisket. Next time I'll go all Wolfe Rub Bold.  The salad in the plated pic is Puff's brocolli salad (in the sides section. That stuff is a favorite around here.)


----------



## Captain Morgan (Aug 27, 2007)

That WRB is freaking great on beef.


----------



## Cliff H. (Aug 27, 2007)

I'll second that. 

Very nice Mr. Griff.


----------

